# Collings Foundation Battle for the Airfield Pixs



## Tieleader (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey guys! In the process of scanning sorting out a bunch of pixs files. Thought I'd share a couple to start for later...






Two things:
1) The Storch is a lot of fun to fly in. Amazing visibility because of the bulged windows.
2) Those are not little "pop" noises when the 88s fire. Freakin' loud even through the earplugs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 8, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks all!
Still in the process of transferring 35+ years of pixs. Done soon I hope.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2018)

Very cool!


----------

